# Ground Blinds - Hunting and Dog



## fowlpete (Mar 5, 2010)

1 Original Herters 8-sided heavy wire frame folding ground blind, With snow camo (shown), Nat Gear camo and dark camo (5 minute interchange). 43" high. Accommodates 1 man and a dog. Can use for waterfowl, turkey or big game hunting or wildlife watching - $125


Pick up only at my house behind Capitol. 

Pete Olsen
801-694-0431 or 801-363-0331


----------

